# Boost Fundraising Results Using Reciprocity Strategy



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Nonprofits and other organizations have long used free gifts as a reward or incentive to encourage donations. The idea is that giving something establishes an obligation on the part of the recipient to give something in return. This reciprocity strategy translates easily to online fundraising. 

A printing business can leverage it to boost fundraising results by using low-cost promotional items or easy-to-print products as a free gift, the value of which can be tied to the amount of the donation. The cost of such gifts is offset by increased sales of the primary fundraising product. 

Educating customers about how logoed gifts can benefit their cause by raising awareness through repeated exposure is a great way to demonstrate your fundraising expertise. For examples of various ways to leverage reciprocity in your fundraising web stores, go to Increase Fundraising Results with the 'Reciprocity Effect' | InkSoft.

For more information, contact InkSoft at (800) 410-3048; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.inksoft.com.


----------

